# Whos using a combo instead of a half stack live?



## thevisi0nary (Dec 13, 2015)

Reading some older posts, but its nice to get an up to date opinion on things like this. Wondering about what i should invest in and if a combo gives enough power for a live metal situation. Also kind of a side question, when using a half stack at a venue, how much of the cab sound itself do you think is filling the room along with it being mic'd?


----------



## The Mirror (Dec 13, 2015)

I use my peavey 6505+ 212 combo for small gigs and it's totally enough. Never cranked that thing up to more than half, actually.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Dec 13, 2015)

Most smaller venues will rely on your amp volume to fill the room and they will supplement it with the PA as needed. A combo is totally doable but you will be at the mercy of the sound guy and their sound system. This of course all depends on the types of places you are playing. I always gig with my 1/2 stack. If the place is nice...I turn down and the sound guy takes care of me. If the place is a .... hole then I have the option of cranking up and still sounding good.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Dec 14, 2015)

So i guess the consensus is that a halfstack will be overall more useful in more situations.


----------



## edsped (Dec 14, 2015)

I gig with 1x12s and 2x12s and get by fine. Having high wattage, high sensitivity speakers and a well designed cab helps. Maybe bring an amp stand just in case you're not on a raised stage. I'd rather play through an elevated 1x12 than a 4x12 sitting on the floor, easier for everyone to hear.


----------



## vilk (Dec 14, 2015)

I mean as long as you're not aiming for a super clean sound I don't see why you can't just crank a 1x12 amp. If it's mic'd the sound will get spread by the PA, and the front of the crowd will still get blasted.

If is a place is small enough that there's no PA, I don't see why a loud ass tube amp with a 12" shouldn't be enough, esp. if you crank it.

If a place is large enough that there's a PA, well hopefully the sound guy can get you heard.

Right? I mean this is what I believe and is why I'm presently trying to move my 2x12 ss amp and change out for a 1x12 tube, so it takes less space in my apartment but is still loud enough to be in a band. But if I'm wrong please say so because I don't actually have a TON of live experience.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Dec 15, 2015)

I gig with a Mark IVa Combo and use a 2x12 along side the combos speaker. Kinda like having a 4x12 cab but minus one speaker and the hassle of fitting a big cabinet in my small car haha.


----------



## viesczy (Dec 15, 2015)

I've gigged w a 1x12 Peavey Ultra Gain (series prior to the XXX) 60 watt combo, okay it was my monitor and I ran out into a 2x12 or 4x12.

I have gigged w my Laney TT50 1x12 doing the same thing. I've not actually used the 1x12 for all my sound though, but IDK why in a smaller venue it would be a problem.

Derek


----------



## Promit (Dec 15, 2015)

I for one would rather move a quarter stack (head + OS 2x12) than a combo any day. 6505 or Rectoverb combos are just back breaking, and I just don't get the vibe I want from 1x12.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 16, 2015)

Promit said:


> I for one would rather move a quarter stack (head + OS 2x12) than a combo any day. 6505 or Rectoverb combos are just back breaking, and I just don't get the vibe I want from 1x12.



This + 1.

The final year that I toured in 2001-2002, I sold my 2 4x12 cabs which were on the backline for many many years. 

For previous years, I had my cabs on top of one of my bass player's cab, and we had this stack arrangement on both sides of the drummer, firing forward. This allowed us to hear a good blend anywhere on stage, and allowed us to turn down to give FOH more control.

When I went with the 2x12's, I started firing them from the side stage inward, bass player kept his cabs on stage, but mostly provided a d.I. for FOH. 

Firing from side stage actually gave me better coverage on stage, and I heard myself with more distinction that I had all the years prior.

FOH frequently commented how clean the sound was, and that our overall stage SPL had far more fidelity than most of the other bands.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Dec 16, 2015)

vilk said:


> I mean as long as you're not aiming for a super clean sound I don't see why you can't just crank a 1x12 amp. If it's mic'd the sound will get spread by the PA, and the front of the crowd will still get blasted.
> 
> If is a place is small enough that there's no PA, I don't see why a loud ass tube amp with a 12" shouldn't be enough, esp. if you crank it.
> 
> ...



Could you elaborate on this for me? You're saying stacks have a cleaner sound?


----------



## thevisi0nary (Dec 16, 2015)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> This + 1.
> 
> The final year that I toured in 2001-2002, I sold my 2 4x12 cabs which were on the backline for many many years.
> 
> ...



Would you say 2x12 is enough by itself volume wise compared to 1x12 or 4x12?


----------



## tedtan (Dec 16, 2015)

thevisi0nary said:


> Would you say 2x12 is enough by itself volume wise compared to 1x12 or 4x12?



You won't get a huge difference in volume between the different speaker configurations because the power from the amp is being divided between multiple speakers vs all going to one speaker in a 1x12 cab. What you gain by going with more speakers is a bit more volume and better dispersion of the sound. A 4x12 will also tend to have better/punchier low end than a smaller cab, but you can compensate for that with an EQ (as long as your smaller cab isn't farty in the low end).

So as long as you're running a 50 watt amp with an efficient 1x12, you're probably OK in most situations. More wattage will get you more headroom - tighter, punchier low end and louder cleans before distorting. A 4x12 might be beneficial in situations without a PA due to better dispersion, but it's may not be significant enough to justify hauling one around (though they do still look much cooler IMO).


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 16, 2015)

thevisi0nary said:


> Would you say 2x12 is enough by itself volume wise compared to 1x12 or 4x12?



Yes, but with it aimed appropriately. Firing in from side stage will give you better coverage because most stages are of similar depth, front to back. You'll get more focused disbursement.

Of course, always make sure impedance levels between cabinet and amplifier are matched. 

I also think that 2x12's have more _focus_, as they tend to have a bit of natural low end rolloff due to less space in the cab for standing waves to accumulate. Having this focus is better live, will give your guitar better clarity, and it's your bass players job to occupy the low end anyway. Even many bass players will opt for a 4x10 cab vs a 1x15 live, because FOH is going to assign some of them to the subs anyway, but the 4x10's will give better punch, & definition. 

I'm working on having some 2x12's made by Mojotone, ala a Marshall 1936 Bluesbreaker style, but in Fender Tweed appointments, housing either Vintage 30's, or a split of a Vintage 30 paired with a Celestion EVH, ala


----------

